# Article indication



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

So we've been working on articles and today the lightbulb went on in Flash's head. I was oh so excited and shocked as Flash indicated the very first article on the track all by himself. As we continued I just got more and more excited as he indicated each article. By the time we got to the end I could hardly contain myself. The cherry on top? All the small things we've been doing while teaching the articles carried over into his actual indication. He was calm and focused while facing forward and waiting for my command to continue (no Stevie Wonder crap as I've heard it put







) and upon my giving the command he was immediately nose down and working. You bet your rear I wrote "INDICATED ON HIS OWN" in big letters in our tracking log.









Moments like this are what make the training worth it, not the titles. I felt like a mom watching her human baby take its first steps.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

WTG Flash!!!!! I guess this means Havoc is not too far behind on this! (I hope!)


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Yeah Flash!!! BIG milestone, BIG bulb that goes off! Don't you just love these moments?? This is what makes the training so addicting! Next thing you know, Flash will be lifting his leg and marking like a big boy!


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Castlemaid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh he marks but only over Cheyenne. He acts like he's going to die if I don't let him out after she's been out because he's got to cover up her stuff. He's lifted his leg maybe twice in the last year and only a half lift. Cheyenne, on the other hand, puts the boys to shame with her leg lifts.









Kathy, we had started working on articles in November but only when training with club. At that time it was every other weekendish. We haven't been back to club since getting the BH first weekend of December. After we got the BH, we started working on them here at home just the two of us. Two weeks later I didn't like how we were progressing (really bad form) and I didn't want to have to re-teach, wanted to teach it right from the start, so I planned on quitting with articles until we could make it back to club. At that point he was starting to understand that he had to platz and that he should remain forward focused while down but he was way crooked and either downing very prematurely or on top of the article. A couple weeks went by while I thought about it and thought about it, trying to picture what I needed to change, then I got brave and said let's try this again. We started back with the articles a week ago. We're about to go track again and I'm hoping I didn't jinx myself by posting this brag!!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Nah you didn't!! He will be great!


----------

